# Any Bobo's out at the pier



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Have the Bonita's shown up at the pier?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

At the piers AND beaches


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, saw a bunch in the am. They pushed out and stayed out...but you could see 'em running wayout there.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

last weekend they were up close and really thick at PB


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Went out there this morning and they were thick.


----------

